# Prostatakrebs > Diagnostik, Therapien und Co. >  Schwermetallausleitung mit Seegras-Pektin

## Ulrich

Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, legt die Cellsymbiosis-Therapie _auch_ deshalb wert auf die Ausleitung von Schwermetallen (unter anderem Quecksilber, Blei, Cadmium, Nickel) und Arsen sowie Aluminium aus dem Körper, weil die Ionen dieser Stoffe die natürlichen Metall-Ionen verdrängen, z.B. das Kalzium im Knochen (zuviel Aluminium verdrängt auch Eisen aus dem Hämoglobin).

An den Stellen, an denen Zellen nunmehr diese Schadstoffe enthalten, greift das Immunsystem an, weil es diese Stellen als "Entzündung" identifiziert. Heinrich Kremer hat behauptet, daß Krebs wahrscheinlich nur dort Metastasen bildet, wo es einen Entzündungsherd gibt, an welchem sich die Metastasen ansiedeln können.

Die bisherige Ausleitungstherapie arbeitet mit Chelaten, so mit EDTA für die Bleiausleitung und bei Heilpraktikern beliebt ist die Ausleitung mit DMSA (Bernsteinsäure). Diese Präparate haben den Nachteil, daß anschließend sämtliche nützlichen Elektrolyte dem Körper wieder zugeführt werden müssen, weil sie zu radikal mit entfernt wurden. Deshalb hat mir Bodo Kuklinski  empfohlen, für die Ausleitung von _Aluminium_ einfach Zinnkrauttee (Ackerschachtelhalmtee), der viel Kieselsäure enthält, einzusetzen.

In der letzten TISSO-Telefonkonferenz passierte (am 6.5.2008) folgendes: Der Heilpraktiker Heiduschka berichtet von seiner Ausleitungstherapie mit *CAPILAREX* - einem neuen Präparat aus Rußland. Dieses hat gegenüber EDTA und DMSA den Vorteil, daß es die nützlichen Metall-Ionen nicht aus dem Körper entfernt, lediglich der Kalziumspiegel muß anschließend nachjustiert werden.

Dr. Kremer kannte dieses Präparat nicht und war recht angetan von der Praxisschilderung von Herrn Heiduschka. *CAPILAREX* ist ein Extrakt aus Seegras:

Quelle: Wikipedia (en.wikipedia)
Der Wirkstoff ist das *Pektin* aus Seegras! Pektine haben die Fähigkeit Gelee zu bilden und binden in diesen Gelees angeblich die Schwermetalle sowie Arsen, Aluminium und andere Schadstoffe im Körper.

So heißt es in einer Verkaufsbeschreibung für CAPILAREX:

_Schon lange ist bekannt, daß Algen und Seegräser die natürliche Widerstandsfähigkeit des Körpers fördern.
Durch moderne wissenschaftliche Forschungen wurde herausgefunden, daß es sich um den Stoff Pektin handelt, der die positiven Eigenschaften entfaltet.
Capilarex ist ein nach speziellen Verfahren isolierter Pektin-Ballaststoff aus dem Süßwasser-Schilfgras (Zosteracea) mit hohem natürlichem Gehalt an kurzkettigen Pektinketten. Diese zeichnen sich gegenüber herkömmlichen Ballaststoffen durch eine besondere Bindungsfähigkeit für Schwermetalle und ähnlich ionische Fremdstoffe in der Nahrung aus.
Capilarex hat einen niedermolekularen (Säuren und Gifte hochmolekular) Pektinanteil von 60 Prozent. Russische Wissenschaftler haben 2002 nachgewiesen, dass Pektin die Fähigkeit hat, Schwermetalle und ähnliche ionische Fremdstoffe zu binden und aus dem Körper auszuleiten.
Ideal als Kur zum ausleiten von Giften._
-----
Diese Sachlage könnte die Diskussion um das modifizierte Citruspektin (MCP) oder fraktionierte Pektin neu beleben.

Im Prevent-Netzwerk wird MCP als Metastasenhemmer bei einigen Krebsarten wie z.B. Prostatakarzinom ausdrücklich erwähnt:

http://www.preventnetwork.com/pn_nae.../mono-mcp.html

Vielleicht hat ja die "Verklumpung von Karzinomzellen" an den Metastasenherden einen tieferen Grund als bisher angenommen und viellicht hat auch MCP als Geleebildner einen Einfluß auf "Schwermetallherde" in inflamatorischen Herden?

P.S.: Wer Näheres oder Bezugsquellen von CAPILAREX wissen will, bitte mit diesen Wort googlen!
Hier ein Beispiel für eine *Bezugsquelle von CAPILAREX*. Merkwürigerweise haben den Verkäufer und Wiederverkäufer von NEMs aus amerikanischer Produktion dieses Präparat aus Rußland _nicht_ in ihrem Portfolio!

----------


## Ulrich

Es folgt eine Übersetzung von einer russischen Quelle: http://mediken.chat.ru/index.htm




ZOSTERIN*Einleitung* 
Es ist bekannt, daß viele Arten mariner Pflanzen sowohl zur Ernährung wie in der traditionellen und alternativen Medizin genutzt werden. Die Bevölkerung in ostasiatischen Ländern (China, Nord- und Südkorea, Japan) und auf den Philippinen nutzt seit undenklichen Zeiten beständig wildwachsende und kultivierte Seegräser, Tange und Meeresalgen als Nahrung. Offensichtlich ist ein Interesse an Meeresvegetation als Rohstoff zur Zubereitung von Gaumenfreuden nicht nur durch den Faktor Ernährung bedingt sonderm als intuitives menschliches Verlangen nach Verbesserung und Aufrechterhaltung der Gesundheit. Seegras behört zu den Blütenpflanzen, welche im Verlauf der Evolution zu einer marinen Lebensweise zurückfanden. Gelegentlich werden sie die "Delphine im Reich der Gemüse" genannt.

Bevorratung von Seegras geschieht durch Mähen an Stellen mit starkem Bewuchs oder durch Auflesen am Strand nach einem Sturm. Die Mahd von Seegras-Wiesen beginnt während ihrer Reifeperiode (Juni - Juli) und setzt sich bis September fort.

Unter den zahlreichen natürlichen Bio-Verbindungen liefern Seegras-Pektine ein äußerst anspruchsvolles Setting von Eigenschaften, die für marine Pflanzen, die in solchen ausgeprägten Biotopen überleben, unerläßlich sind.Pektin ist ein saures Polysaccharid, das aus D-Galakturonsäure-Bausteinen, einem Derivat der einfachen D-Galaktose (Schleimzucker), besteht. Rhamnose-Zucker-Moleküle, die mit einem Pektin-Molekül verbunden sind, sorgen für ein zick-zack-förmiges Muster einer polymeren Kette und bilden eine entsprechende Folge von negativen Ladungen. Letztere binden positiv geladene Moleküle von sowohl externen und internen Toxinen als auch von Metall-Kationen. Doppelwertige Kationen binden mit einer oder gleichzeitig mit zwei Pektin-Makromolekülen. Diese Eigenschaft von Pektinen bestimmt ihre biologische Aktivität als nterosorbent (internes Resorptionsmittel).

Ökologische Gifte (Cadmium, Blei, Quecksilber und andere Schwermetalle), sehr flüchtige giftige Partikel, radioaktive Abfälle, eine breite Spanne giftiger Pestizide, Dämpfe verbleiten Benzins - einem Gift, reichlich vorhanden in Benzin aus der russischen Inland-Produktion - ebenso wie anderer toxischer Abfall durchdringen ständig den menschlichen Körper über die Atemwege, den Verdauungstrakt und die Hautoberfläche. Unter diesen Bedingungen werden die Schutz- und Reinigungssysteme des Körpers extrem strapaziert und eine direkte Konsequenz dieser Anspannung ist ein Anstieg chronischer Erkrankungen, die sogenannte neue Epidemie des 20. Jahrhunderts.

Zum ersten Mal wurde das Problem, Umweltgifte davon abzuhalten, in den menschlichen Körper hineinzugelangen, und diese aus ihm wieder zu eliminieren, nach dem Tschernobyl-Unfall akut. Enterosorbente (Präparate, die toxische exo- und endogene Substanzen im gestrointestinalen Trakt durch Adsorption, Absorption, Ionenaustausch und Komplexbildung binden) wurden als vielversprechende Gegengifte für die Durchführung einer Massen-Detoxifikation der Bevölkerung in kontaminierten Gebieten betrachtet.

Die Wirkung von Enterosorbenten basiert auf folgenden Prinzipien: die gastrointestinale Flüssigkeitsabscheidung in 24 Stunden beträgt 8 bis 10 Liter. Die Flüssigkeit wird aus dem Blut herausgefiltert und wird in dieses im Enddarm reabsorbiert. Der Kontakt von Enterosobenten mit gastrointestinaler Flüssigkeit verursacht bereits eine gewissen Reinigung. Heutzutage werden neue Klassen von Absorbenten mit genereller und selektiver Wirkung hergestellt. Hauptanforderungen, die an Enterosorbenten gestellt werden, sind: Ungiftigkeit, nicht-traumatische Wirkung auf die Magen-Darm-Schleimhaut, ordnungsgemäße Entleerung, hohe Resorptions-Kapazität, begünstigende Wirkung (oder Unwirksamkeit) für sekretorische und biozönose (= lebensgemeinschaftlichen) Prozesse in der gastrointestinalen Mikroflora.

In dieser Hinsicht, sind Pektine, die zur Klasse der wasserlöslichen Nahrungsfasern gehören, von besonderem Interesse, besonders deswegen weil ihre unterschiedlichen Modifikationen und Kombinationen für qualitativ neue Eigenschaften sorgen können, wie z.B. selektive (spezifische) Entgiftung des Körpers.

Pektine sind in Früchten, Gemüsen und Pflanzen-Stengeln als Bestandteile unserer alltäglichen Nahrung enthalten. Sie haben einen günstigen Einfluß auf die Zuckerverdauung und wirken als  natürliche vorbeugende Substanzen im Falle von Vergiftung durch Metall-Kationen. Jedoch unter natürlichen Bedingungen liegen Pektine in gebundenem Zustand vor (sie sind mit Zellulose-Fasern und einigen anderen  langkettigen Vielfachzuckern, die zu den Verbindungen vom Typ der Halbzellulosen gehören, gebunden) und diese Tatsache reduziert ihren positiven Einfluß auf den Körper in signifikanter Weise.
*Die Konzentration reiner Pektine führt zu einem zehnfachen Anstieg ihrer Wirksamkeit* Das Pektin mit dem Namen Zosterin wird aus Seegras der Familie der Zosteraceae durch eine ursprüngliche Methode, weil verschwendungsfreie und ökologisch sichere Technologie benutzt wird, isoliert. Zosterin ist ein einzigartiges Biopolymer nicht nur wegen der Quelle, von der es gewonnen wird, sondern auch aufgrund seiner physikalischen und chemischen Eigenschaften. Ein Unterscheidungs-merkmal von Zosterin ist ein geringer Gehalt von Methoxyl-Gruppen, was wahrscheinlich mit einer der Funktionen dieses Biopolymers verbunden ist: der Regulation von Salz-Verarbeitung in den Zellen von Zostera marina. Metall-Kationen verbinden sich sehr stark mit einem de-methoxylisierten Pektin, welches den höchsten Dichtegehalt eines Makromoleküls besitzt.

Gleichzeitig sind die stark methoxylierten Pektine, die man hauptsächlich in Früchten findet, nicht in der Lage Kationen zu binden. Pektine gehören zur unverdaulichen Kategorie von Nährstoffen. Daher wandern sie nach der oralen Aufnahme durch den Magen und Dünndarm ohne ihre Struktur zu ändern und nur im Dickdarm unterliegen sie biologischem Abbau durch Pektinasen von bakterieller Mikroflora.

Wegen der Anwesenheit von Apiose-Zuckern in einer Zosterin-Molekül-Kette ist Zosterin ungleich anderen Pektinen relativ resistent gegen Lösungsvorgänge und bakterielle Pektinasen und daher ist die interne mittlere Adsorption von Zosterin, das mit toxischen Ionen von Schwermetallen beladen ist, begrenzt. Als Hauptzone für die Absorption von Mikroelementen (einschließlich Blei, Strontium, Cadmium etc.) wird der Zwölffingerdarm betrachtet, nächst folgend der Magen und der Dünndarm. Im Prinzip korrespondieren diese Zonen mit den Zonen der höchsten Entgiftungs-Aktivität von Pektin.

Im Endeffekt führt die Enterosorption zu einer Abnahme der Stoffwechselladung bei anderen entgiftenden exkretorischen Organen und führt zu einer Verbesserung der Lymphe, des Immunstatus und anderer physiologische Systeme. D-Galakturonsäure-Bausteine werden in der Kette in sogenannten zick-zack-förmigen Strukturen angeordnet. Zwei Ketten von Makromolekülen, eine an die andere gelagert, bilden regelmäßige Zwischenräume, in welche die Metall-Kationen eintreten. Bekanntlich ist die Wirksamkeit für biologische Effekte einer Substanz zu einem großen Teil durch seine Bioverfügbarkeit bestimmt. Die Analyse des Eintritts von Zosterin undseinen Metaboliten in die Blutbahn und einige Gewebe hat eine graduelle Absorption eines kleines Teils durch einen radioaktiven Markers (20%) sichtbar gemacht, mit darauf folgender schrittweise Eliminierung.

Die Dynamik von radioaktiver Verteilung in Organen und Geweben wird in Figur 3 gezeigt (Anmerkung: konnte diese Figur 3 nicht finden). Eine relativ gleichmäßige Verteilung des Markers kann man im Blut, der Leber, den Nieren, der Lunge und der Milz sehen. Nach einer Stunde ist der maximale Gehalt im Blut, der Lunge und der Milz nachweisbar und nach 2 Stunden in der Leber und den Nieren. Der Aufnahme in der Leber und den Nieren folgt ein ziemlich intensiver Abfall der Radioaktivität, die zweifellos mit der exkretorischen Funktion dieser Organe verbunden ist. Eine relativ niedere spezifische Aktivität zeigt sich im Herzen und in den Skelett-Muskeln. Niedrige Radioaktivität im Gehirn berechtigt zu der Annahme von nur geringfügigem Durchdringen von Zosterin und seinen Metaboliten durch die Blut-Hirn-Schranke.

Figur 4 (konnte ich ebenfalls nicht finden) zeigt Daten, die die Dynamik der Elimination der Radioaktivität im Urin und den Exkrementen betreffen. Der maximale Gehalt von Radiaktivität im Urin findet sich 2 Stunden nach der Verabreichung des Marker-Präparates in den Magen und im Urin findet eine relativ schnelle Abnahme statt. Innerhalb 24 Stunden beträgt  Elimination von radiaktiven Metaboliten im Urin 12 bis 15 % des Anfangswertes der Verabreichung.

Zugleich mit der Studie, die die Ausscheidung von Zosterin im Urin betrifft, wurde der Gehalt von markierten Verbindungen in den Exkrementen bestimmt. Wie in Figur 4 gezeigt, erreicht die Ausscheidung von Radioaktivität ein Maximum nach etwa 6 stunden nach Verabreichung des Präparats. Die gesamtmenge von ausgeschiedenem Zosterin und seinen Metaboliten innerhalb von 48 Stunden summiert sich auf 73 bis 78%, d.h. die Zosterin-Ausscheidung geschieht vorzugsweise über den Stuhl.

Ein Teil der markierten Bestandteil (etwas 10%) geht wahrscheinlich verloren, da Wirkstoffe des enzymatischen Abbaus in dem langen Darmstrakt (volatile Fettsäuren, Gase, Energie, die durch große Darmflora absorbiert wird). Nach 48 Stunden ist praktische der gesamte Marker aus dem Körper ausgeschieden und keine Häufung von Radioaktivität in Organen und Geweben wird beobachtet. Bioindikatoren weisen auf den Eintritt von Zosterin und seinen Metaboliten in die Blutbahn und in die Gewebe hin und auf eine mögliche Absorption von mindestens kleinmolekularen Fragmenten von Zosterin im Dünndarm mit nachfolgender Verteilung der Moleküle über diverse Organe und Gewebe.

Die nachgewiesenen Regelmäßigkeiten der pharmakologischen Kinetik von Zosterin erlaubt uns den Mechanismus der therapeutischen Wirkung zu begreifen und die Richtung seiner Wirkung vorherzusagen. Die Analyse der erstellten Typen biologischer Aktivität und sowohl entgiftender wie klinisch-therapeutischer Effekte von Zosterin machen es möglich, eine tiefe innere Abhängigkeit biologischer Strukturen, physikalischer und chemischer Merkmale und die pharmakologische Kinetik dieses Polymers herauszustellen. 

Einerseits ist Zosterin ein hoch aktives poly-anionisches Adsorbens, welches, während seines Durchgangs durch den Gastrointestinaltrakt Schwermetall-Ionen, Gallensäuren, pathogene Mikroorganismen (einschließlich ihrer direkten Hemmung) etc. bindet und eliminiert und bewirkt einen beträchtlichen Beitrag zum Vorweisen solcher Aktivposten wie Entgiftung, Hypercholesterinhemmung, antibakterielle, leberprotektive, antiinflammatorische und antiallergische Effekte. Andererseits kommen niedermolekulare Fragmente von Zosterin, während sie in die Blutbahn, Gewebe und Organe eindringen, in direkten Kontakt mit den Rezeptorstrukturen von Zellen (besonders immunmaßgeblichen Rezeoptoren), welche wiederum reaktive Änderungen im funktionalen Zustand der Zellen induzieren.
*Aufgrund dieser Daten können folgende Schlüsse für das Immunsystem gezogen werden*
Zosterin stimuliert T-und B-Zellen-Antworten:erhöht die Zahl von Antikörper erzeugenden Zellen in der Milz;intensiviert die "delayed-type reaction" [ein Allergie-Typ];induziert eine spontane Vermehrung von Splenozyten.Zosterin übt eine unterdrückende Wirkung auf die Einleitung und Bildung von spezifischen T-Suppressorzellen aus und verringert die funktionale Aktivität von reifen Suppresorzellen. 
-----------
Diese recht ausführliche wissenschaftliche Würdigung von CAPILAREX flößt mir Vertrauen ein. Auf dem Hintergrund der Ausfürhrungen von Dr.med. Heinrich Kremer zur Bedeutung von Schwermetallen und anderen Schadstoffen im Körper als inflammatorische Herde, die Krebs und Metastasen induzieren können, hat die Schadstoffausleitung eine enorme Bedeutung für die Heilung von Krebs.

----------


## Ulrich

Inzwischen habe ich meine "Kur" mit CAPILAREX abgeschlossen.

An 10 Abenden in Folge trank ich einen Pott folgender Zubereitung: 1g Capilarex in den Pott, mit 70 °C heißem Wasser überschüttet, umgerührt (bitte keinen Metallöffel benutzen, ich nahm einen Holzstiel), 10 Miunten ziehen lassen, erneut umrühren und schluckweise trinken.

Ich habe ein gutes Gefühl in Bezug auf die Wirksamkeit.

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Ulrich,

hast Du Deinen Kalziumspiegel anschließend geprüft?

Man kann das im Blutserum für ganz wenig Geld tun, aber nach folgendem Ausschnitt (http://www.osteo-porose.de/osteoporose/) aus einer Internetseite der Habichtswaldklinik, sagt das nicht viel aus.

Zitat:"
Es wäre zu schön, wenn wir  einfach den   *Kalziumgehalt* des Blutes messen würden und daraus ableiten  könnten, ob ein verminderter Kalziumgehalt des Körpers oder des Knochens  besteht. Leider gibt der Kalziumgehalt im Blut keinerlei Auskunft darüber, ob  bereits eine Osteoporose besteht oder wie weit diese fortgeschritten ist. Der  menschliche Körper verfügt über eine Vielzahl von Regelmechanismen, um den  Kalziumgehalt im Blut sehr stabil zu halten. Wir benötigen einen sehr stabilen  Kalziumblutspiegel für die korrekte elektrische Erregung von Nerven und Muskeln.  Weicht der Gehalt nur um ein Geringes von der Norm ab, so kommt es zu  Muskelkrämpfen. Ein Beispiel hierfür ist die Hyperventilationstetanie, Dabei  kommt es durch zu starkes Atmen (meist bei jungen, vegetativ labilen Frauen) zu  geringen Verschiebungen im Säure-Basen-Gleichgewicht im Blut mit der Folge einer  minimalen Absenkung des freien Serumkalziums. Dies reicht aber schon aus, um  teilweise dramatische Krämpfe auszulösen. 
Der Kalziumgehalt im Blut ist nur  bei schweren Störungen erniedrigt, z.B. bei einem deutlichen  Oberschenkelhals-Mangel.  Ansonsten ist er auch bei einer massiven Osteoporose fast immer völlig im  Normbereich. Bei einer Osteoporose-Labordiagnostik sollte der Wert trotzdem  mitbestimmt werden, um eine Hypokalzämie (zuwenig Kalzium im Blut)  auszuschließen. Sollte in seltenen Fällen eine solche nämlich nachweisbar sein,  so müsste nach Ursachen hierfür gefahndet werden (z.B. schwerer   Vitamin D-Mangel, Hypoparathyreoidismus, nephrotisches Syndrom," Leberzirrhose).

Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## Ulrich

Lieber Wolfgang,
herzlichen Dank für deinen aufmerksamen Hinweis.
Ich habe nach Abschluß der 10maligen oralen Aufnahme von Capilarex prophylaktisch (und ohne Gegenkontrolle durch ein Labor) ein Röhrchen Calcium-Brausetabletten für 69 ¢ gekauft (20 Tabletten); davon trinke ich täglich eine und nehme täglich 5µ Vitamin D.
Ich fühle mich derzeit in meiner körperlichen Verfassung wirklich richtig wohl. Das ist nach fst 5 Jahren Hormonblockade ein ganz neues Lebensgefühl.

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Ulrich,

wenn ich das richtig umrechne, sind 5 ug Vitamin D3 = 200 I.E.. Das erscheint mir sehr wenig. Eine Vitamin-D3-Messung kostet zwischen 25,-  und 35,- . Ich nehme seit 2 Jahren täglich 800 I.E. und habe zu wenig. Mein Serumwert von 25-OH-Vitamin D3 beträgt 43 nmol/l. Snuffy Myers strebt 50 bis 80 an. Der Referenzbereich geht bis 175 nmol/l.

Seit heute steigere ich auf 1.800 I.E. pro Tag. Nach 3 Monaten lasse ich den Spiegel prüfen. 
Der Bedarf für 1,5 Jahre kostet 18,- . 

Lt. Beipackzettel liegt der toxische Wert zwischen 40.000 bis 100.000 I.E pro Tag über 1 bis 2 Monate.

Es freut mich, dass es Dir gut geht. 

Gute Nacht
Wolfgang

----------


## Ulrich

Was ich vergessen habe, extra zu erwähnen. Das Präparat Pro Dialvit 44 von Tisso (im Rahmen der Cellsymbiosis-Therapie, die ich mache) gibt es noch einmal täglich 11,3 µg Vitamin D ≈ 450 i.E. (+ 200 i.E. Σ 650 i.E.).

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Guten Morgen Ulrich,

das hört sich schon besser an. Ich würde trotzdem mal messen lassen, weil Vitamin D3 ein echter Schlüssel zu ganz vielen Bereichen im Körper ist. Man müsste doch beispielsweise darüber durch Stärkung der Knochen eine, von mehreren, Metastasenabwehrlinien aufbauen können.

Bei RuStra auf der Internetseite ist ein ausführlicher Beitrag zu Vitamin D3 und PK vom Onkologen Dr. Meyers zu finden.   http://www.promann-hamburg.de/VitD.htm

Auf der anderen Seite ist mir klar, dass Dr. Kremer bei seiner Therapie auf ein ausgewogenes Verhältnis der Nahrungsergänzungsmittel untereinander setzt. So ist es für Dich schwierig zu entscheiden, in selbst gewählten  Bereichen, die Supplemente zu verstärken. 

Grüße aus dem sonnigen Berlin in das sonnige Deutschland

Wolfgang

----------


## Ulrich

Lieber Wolfgang,
deine weiteren Ratschläge höre ich gern, jedoch habe ich mich entschieden: ich arbeite ohne Wenn und Aber mit der Cellsymbiosis-Therapie. Mal schauen, ob dadurch eine wirkliche Heilung herbeigeführt wird.

Ich mußte noch gestern zur Kenntnis nehmen, daß jemand zusätzlich zur Cellsymbiosis-Therapie COX-2-Hemmer und *ASPIRIN* einnimmt. Dabei wurde ihm von Fachleuten erklärt, daß durch diese Prpäparate "Inflammation" bekämpft wird.

Dabei wird durch diese gutgemeinten zusätzlichen Präparate nur der  *NF-κB-Wert* (der Tumor-Nekrose-Faktor) in große Höhen getrieben ... und das führt (wie ich soeben erfahren konnte) zum enormen Wachstum des soliden Krebses und damit zu ungeahnten Höhen des PSA-Wertes.

* Ich will meine Krebszellen nicht abtöten, ich will sie heilen, d.h. redifferenzieren! *

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Lieber Ulrich,

wenn man auf eine Lebensweise nach Dr. Kremer setzt, ist es wahrscheinlich besser, wie ich zuvor schon vermutetet hatte, von dem Konzept nicht abzuweichen.  

Allerdings bleiben immer noch, wie auch bei allen anderen Therapien, die weiteren Einflüsse durch Ernährungsweise, Psyche, Sonneneinwirkung (Vitamin D3) usw.. Wer diese nicht als Bestandteil jeder Therapie begreift, wird Probleme haben, Erfolge zu erzielen. Dies ist gut an der kleinen Studie zu Männern nach OP und deren Rezidivrate zu sehen. Wer sich schlecht ernährt hat eine signifikant erhöhte Rezidivrate. (http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showthread.php?t=3435)

Dies spricht auch für die Ansätze von Kremer und anderen,  die Inflammation, Immunsystem usw. betrachten.

Ich weiß, Du bist in diesen Dingen vorbildlich und tust alles, Deinem Körper eine Chance zu geben.

Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## Ulrich

> ... Allerdings bleiben immer noch, wie auch bei allen anderen Therapien, die weiteren Einflsse durch Ernhrungsweise, Psyche, Sonneneinwirkung (Vitamin D3) usw.. Wer diese nicht als Bestandteil jeder Therapie begreift, wird Probleme haben, Erfolge zu erzielen.
> 
> Ich wei, Du bist in diesen Dingen vorbildlich und tust alles, Deinem Krper eine Chance zu geben ...


Lieber Wolfgang,
ich sage nur lurz folgendes:du hast vollkommen recht;ich bin nicht vorbildlich, mir wurde der Weg geebnet.Mein OM-Hausarzt hat mir schon im Jahre 2001, als ich vom PCa noch nichts wute, eine Broschre mit dem Titel "Q10 - eine Schlsselsubstanz fr ein gesundes Leben" von Dr.med. Michael Weber abgelassen. Dadurch wurde ich auf die Bedeutung der Mitochondrien aufmerksam.Als ich dem alten KISP-Forum beitrat, bin ich dementsprechend gleich unter dem Namen "Mitochondrienpfleger" aufgetreten, das mu wohl in 2004 gewesen sein.Auf Dr.med. Heinrich Kremer hat mich mein OM-Hausarzt bereits im April 2004 aufmerksam gemacht - und ich war schnell berzeugt, da da was Neues und Zukunftweisendes aufgebrochen ist.Trotzdem, zum Jubeln ist es zu frh. Die Cellsymbiosis-Therapie hat ihre Feuerprobe in der therapeutischen Praxis noch nicht abschlieend bestanden.

Gutgemeinte "Ergnzungen" dieser Therapie fhren allzu leicht zu ungeahnten Verschlimmbesserungen!

----------


## HansiB

Hallo lieber Ulrich,

meine Arsenausleitung unter DMSA ging daneben. Der Wert hat sich auf 88,6 mehr als verdreifacht. Anscheinend Einlagerungen die jetzt gelst wurden, so die Theorie. Wie siehst du das?

Wir werden erneut ausleiten. Meine Frau sagt sie gibt mir kein Arsen, ich glaube das!

Gru Konrad

----------


## Ulrich

> Hallo lieber Ulrich,
> 
> meine Arsenausleitung unter DMSA ging daneben. Der Wert hat sich auf 88,6 mehr als verdreifacht. Anscheinend Einlagerungen die jetzt gelst wurden, so die Theorie. Wie siehst du das?
> 
> Wir werden erneut ausleiten. Meine Frau sagt sie gibt mir kein Arsen, ich glaube das!
> 
> Gru Konrad


Lieber Konrad,
ich wollte auch eine DMSA-Ausleitung machen, allerdings bezogen auf das Quecksilber aus meinen Amalgam-Fllugen.

Mein Hausarzt hatte mir davon dringend abgeraten, weil er die Auffassung vertritt, da im Fettgewebe eingelagerte Quecksilber-Selenide niemandem schaden; auerdem hat er die Auffassung geuert, da Qecksilber-Selenide ungiftig sind (entgeen der Auffassung von Dr. Mutter).

Mein Senf zu deinen Planungen:
Warum versuchst du nicht eine 10-Tages-Kur mit Capilarex - und lt danach wieder messen? (es kostet 79,-- ). Danach kannst du immer noch entscheiden, ob du die DMSA-Ausleitung wiederholen willst (und wir htten im Forum endlich einmal ein Laborkontrolle von Capilarex).

Arsen ist allgegenwrtig - insbesondere auch im Trinkwasser, in Swassserfischen usw. usw. - Du hast gesehen, da ich es sogar aus sogenanntem "Heilwasser" zu mir genommen habe.

Mein Labor (Dr. Schtz) hat seinerzeit gemeint, da mein Selenwert so niedrig ist, weil Selen eine Komplexbindung mit Arsen bildet und dabei Arsen aber auch zugleich Selen aus dem Krper ausgeleitet werden.

Schaue mal auf Onmeda:



> In jedem Fall schtzt Arsen aber aufgrund der chemischen Verwandtschaft vor einer Selenvergiftung.


Mein Labor meinte, es trfe auch der Umkerhschlu zu.

Quellen:
*Arsen
Selen
Selenvergiftung*

*Nachtrag:*
Wenn du 1 g Capilarex in 70 C warmem Wasser auflst, zum Umrhren bitte keinen Metallffel nehmen. Ich nahm einen Holzstiel.

----------


## gobsch

*Wo bekommt man Zosterin Ultra aus Ruland her ? Wie viel kostet Zosterin Ultra ? Hier ist es ja zu teuer ! 

Viele Gre

Helmut Gobsch
*

----------


## Ulrich

> Wo bekommt man Zosterin Ultra aus Ruland her ? 
> ...
> Helmut Gobsch


Hallo Helmut,
deine Frage kann ich leider nicht beantworten, da ich Capilarex hier (siehe Bezugsquelle im obersten Beitrag von mir) gekauft habe.

----------


## Harro

*Wanderprediger

*Hallo, Ulrich, schn, dass Du aus Deiner Ruhephase wieder zurck bist und uns aktuell informierst. Bei dem unermdlichen Helmut, solltest Du mal der Einfachheit halber auf seine frheren Beitrge klicken, damit Du in etwa im Bilde bist, bevor Du Dich unntig engagierst.

*"Zwei Dinge sind unendlich - das Universum und die menschliche Dummheit - aber bei dem Universum bin ich mir noch nicht so sicher*"
(Albert Einstein) 

PS.: Lieber Ulrich, um Missverstndnissen vorzubeugen, galt nicht fr Dich.

Gru Hutschi

----------


## gobsch

*Hier kostet Capilarex mit 10 Tten a 1g = 79,- 
In Ruland das gleiche Prparat Zosterin Ultra = 18,50 
Das ist doch in Deutschland reine Abzocke ! Oder ?
*

----------


## Ulrich

Ich wre dir dankbar, wenn du mir eine Bezugsquelle nennen kannst, die Capilarex billiger anbietet.

Preise bei Medikamenten sind ein Kapitel fr sich. Denke nur daran, was eine Packung Casodex oder eine 3-Monatsspritze Pofact kostet.

----------


## gobsch

http://biori.ru/component/page,shop....d,52/vmcchk,1/

----------


## HorstK

Der H. Gobsch ist wieder da!
PK-Historie 
Kein Prostatakrebs
starkes Interesse an alternativen Krebstherapien 
__________________________________________
Z.B.:
Ein Beitrag aus einem Krebs-Forum:
002
21.03.2006, 08:29 Uhr
Gesa 
Ich hatte es bereits vermutet, aber dass dieser Mann so schlimm ist, htte ich nicht gedacht!
Bis heute morgen war Helmut Gobsch ein paar Tage Mitglied in der Krebsgemeinschaft fr Brustkrebs: www.krebsgemeinschaft.de
Wir Frauen mit Brustkrebs haben diese Plattform gefunden, um uns gegenseitig zu untersttzen, Trost zu spenden und uns ber neue medizinische Erkenntnisse zu informieren.
Wrend des gesamten vergangenen Wochenendes hat Herr Helmut Gobsch in diesem Forum die Schulmedzin verteufelt und unendlich viele Links gepostet, die einen letztendlich kommerziellen Hintergrund hatten. Zudem wurde massiv psychischer Druck ausgebt (s.u.). Auf eine erste Verwarnung Seitens der Betreiber der Plattform reagierte Herr Gobsch mit Parolen, dem Recht auf Meinungsfreiheit, auf Zustnde wie in der ehemaligen DDR, alles "untermalt" mit Links zu dubiosen "Krebsmitteln".
Ich habe das ganze Wochenende lang davor gewarnt, diesem Mann kein einziges seiner "Mittelchen" abzukaufen und sich um nicht von der Schulmedzin abzuwenden. In seiner letzten Antwort auf meinen Beitrag hie es, dass letztendlich fr diejenigen, die sich nicht fr seine Produkte entscheiden, das Leben schneller zu Ende sein knnte, als man glaubt... 
Inzwischen ist Helmut Gobsch nicht mehr Mitglied, da in der Krebsgemeinschaft keine Werbung fr irgendwelche Produkte gemacht werden darf. Ich hatte an das Community Management gemailt, sich intensiv mit seinen (Helmut Gobschs) Beitrgen zu beschftigen. In der Antwortmail des CM an mich hie es, dass es den Betreibern sehr leid tat, sich, so wrtlich, einen "Virus" mit diesem Herrn Gobsch eingefangen zu haben.
Herr Gobsch ist nicht mehr Mitglied der Krebsgemeinschaft, wohl aber ein Partner von ihm. Ich kann nur hoffen, dass fr uns krebskranken Frauen jetzt wieder Ruhe einkehrt, weil uns und mir dieser Stress wirklich nicht gut tut...
Vielen Dank, dass Sie hier so wachsam sind und solche Akten anlegen!!! 
__________________________________________________  __
und noch mehr:
http://www.google.com/search?q=Helmu...I7GFRI_deDE290

----------


## Schorschel

Super-Recherche, Horst!!

Gruß

Schorschel

----------

